# Group Sex



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Er, make that "Group Photo".

I am timing some watches right now - this is not a posed photo - just a corner of my desk where I have some watches that I am currently timing. 8 of them have recently returned from an all expenses paid trip to Brighton - I think they had a good time at the Prince Regent's house, the Pier, and the Lanes. All working well except the gold topped Electro-Chron, which, afer working great, decided to speed up. The "real time" when I took the photo was about the time on the Cleveland Indians dialled Electro-Chron.

I don't know if you can see the time on the watches, but you can see how much they have varied over the last couple weeks. I consider a variance of less than a minute a day to be "good vintage time" for an old electric watch. Most are well within that spec.










I see I have some extraneous stuff in the picture. For bonus points can anyone identify the two little figures top left?

Yes (to my American friends) those are Lions tickets (and Sox tickets). No abandoning Lions even though 0-16 last year.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mmmm...interesting photo Dave....

looks like the two Wittnauer Electronics (black dial and hex case) in the centre are spot on...as I'd expect with the ESA 9150/9154 movements but the other one to the right of the Yankee looks a little fast... What's the one to the right of the hex case one? Looks like another ESA 9150/9154 ...but not sure I recognise it.



> I see I have some extraneous stuff in the picture. For bonus points can anyone identify the two little figures top left?


Cant id thos figures, but recognise a RenÃ© leaflet under the Altair. What do I win for that? :lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I,m afraid the electrics will never be as accurate as the hummers as far as time keeping goes, also I find if you wear the electrics on your wrist they keep much better time than just lying around and it also makes a difference how they are led they tend to keep better time up on their sides dont know if anybody else has noticed this.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Is that Blofeld and Bond?


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Is that Blofeld and Bond?


No cant be bond could be bond and bigM but i cant see a Rolex on his wrist. :lol:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

A very nice group photo with some very nice watches. Can't provide any help with the figures, but I think we should all recognize M.S. for his sticking with the Lions despite their singular lack of success.

FYI, the team is now hoping that a rookie quarterback will help turn things around. Because of that 0-16 record, Detroit had the first pick in the NFL draft and chose Matthew Stafford, whose photo and pertinent info appear below. The Lions signed him to a six-year, $78 million contract.

No word on his favorite watch.










*Matthew Stafford*

Height: 6'2"

Weight: 225

College: Georgia

Conference: SEC

Hometown: Dallas, Texas

High School: Highland Park


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Mmmm...interesting photo Dave....
> 
> looks like the two Wittnauer Electronics (black dial and hex case) in the centre are spot on...as I'd expect with the ESA 9150/9154 movements but the other one to the right of the Yankee looks a little fast... What's the one to the right of the hex case one? Looks like another ESA 9150/9154 ...but not sure I recognise it.
> 
> ...


The watches without bands ( in the middle) are (top row, left to right) gold top Electro-Chron, Indians dial Electro-Chron, and Wittnauer transistorized, (second row) Wittnauer transistorized, Zodiac Spacetronic, and Wittnauer Transistorized exhibition back), (fron row) "Armco" Hamilton electric. You, Paul. overhauled them all, along with the Yankees Electro-Chron.

I will feature the three Wittnauer electronic watches later - they are running very well, and I am lucky to have an original box and papers that would have come with one of them.

That's a black spot to the right of the Yankees Electro-Chron Paul, however on the left is a Hamilton Van Horn. Rounding out the other watches on the left (on its side) is an old Bulova that I have owned for 25 years, a 14k Longines from the early 50's with a signed Longines 14kgf band, the aforementioned Altair, a Vantage, and a 14k white gold diamond bezel Longines from the early '50's as well.

The Rene leaflet is for the Vantage. I bought it that way. Alas, you win nothing (but thanks for asking).


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Is that Blofeld and Bond?


Close: It is Bond and M.










These are action figures that Gilbert made in about 1965. I thought that they would go nicely with this watch:



















The watch was made by Gilbert as well, at around the same time. Here's a nice write up from Hodinkee if you are interested:

Gilbert James Bond Spy Watch


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> A very nice group photo with some very nice watches. Can't provide any help with the figures, *but I think we should all recognize M.S. for his sticking with the Lions despite their singular lack of success. *
> 
> FYI, the team is now hoping that a rookie quarterback will help turn things around. Because of that 0-16 record, Detroit had the first pick in the NFL draft and chose Matthew Stafford, whose photo and pertinent info appear below. The Lions signed him to a six-year, $78 million contract.
> 
> ...


This is the triumph of optimism over experience.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Is that Blofeld and Bond?
> ...


Winner winner chicken dinner!!! You can collect it from me the next time you are in SW Ontario!


----------

